# REALLY plus size mamas (250 lbs +) - Best fitting Mei Tai Style wrap?



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

So the title says it all- if you are a really plus size mama, have you tried a Mei Tai style wrap, and if so, which one has fit best?

I'm trying to finish up my registry, and was looking at the Maya Ties...

Has anyone tried them? How did they work for you? Is there another product that is more roomy, or works better? I've always used a pouch, or a ring sling, because I was afraid the Mei Tai style wrap wouldn't fit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

You should be fine with any style of mei tai, provided you order one with XL straps. But from an aesthetic point, you may prefer a mei tai that has wide, wrap like straps because it doesn't "cut" into fluffier parts if you know what I mean. I never had any discomfort with regular width straps, but there were a few times I caught my reflection from the back and thought "Hm, not the most flattering but I'll take it!". 

The Maya Tie is a nce carrier and it does have the wider straps. If you are looking to use it with a newborn, you may find that you need to roll the waist and once or twice to shorten the body of the carrier as it is very tall. Without modifiying it a bit a newborn may seem lost in there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

That does. I just hate to spend money on something, and then find it doesn't work...


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like MT's much with my body type... I find the waist strap digs in and has even bruised me.. . That being said, I haven't tried them all...

I rather wraps, slings and if I want to do into a more structured I really like the Ergo/Beco/Boba type carriers. The extra padding really helps distribute the weight so that it doesn't dig into my "extra padding"


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I find a padded waist strap is much more flattering and comfy. Natural Mother mei Tais and nice and the WAHM behind it is really great. You'll probably want XL straps. I find I have to tie tibetan so the straps don't fall off my shoulders.

Woven wraps are also great - a size 7 is pretty big and you should be able to do any carries with one. Once you go to doing mainly back carries you can chop it off shorter if you want.

I also have a Beco Butterfly which DH mainly uses. The newer ones ahve the buckles on teh body of hte carrier rather than on the straps and this is much more comfy because the buckles dig into my underarms. The straps are long enough.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I weighed 298 when DS#2 was born - three months ago - i got an Ergo as a gift - once i purchased the waist extension for it - i like it very much. The Mei Tais looked great to me - i made one for myself - i did not add padding to the straps - and that was a mistake!


----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you have a local baby wearing group where you could try out a few different ones?

I really second a wrap, im plus sized and a size 7 works great for any carry!


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

I have a Kozy and I really think it is comfortable.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i was 250 after i had panda (size 22) and the normal sized MT straps on the babyhawk and Kozy fit just fine.


----------

